# Our new foster dog, Hank!



## kelleykakes (Nov 2, 2010)

We have taken on a foster pup for New Hope Cattle Dog Rescue (in Denver)!

Hank is 1 1/2 years old and is a Jack Russell Terrier and Cattle Dog mix... and is flippin adorable!
He's maybe 30 pounds and all muscle and cuteness. He's super soft and loves to play and fetch. Gets along great with other dogs, cats, kids... is not at all angsty. He LOVES to be patted and scritched! He will actually completely stop moving and lean into you and his eyes will sloooowly close as he zens out. I've never seen anything like it!

He's housebroken, hangs out in his crate when we're gone with no issues, doesn't bark like mad and chews only on the things he is supposed to chew on. 

Because of our amazing experience with New Hope, we decided to help with the fostering and hope to give Hank a forever home with people that adore him as much as he deserves to be.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That's awesome! Good for you for fostering :wink:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

What an adorable boy he is! He sounds like a great dog. I'm sure he'll find a wonderful home.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

The world could do with more people like you, willing to open their homes and hearts to homeless pups like Hank. Gosh, he sounds like such a lovable pup, almost the perfect dog in fact. Be careful, you just might end up with 3 dogs! He is a pretty boy though, I hope he finds his perfect forever home really soon.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I give you props! I know I could never do that! I would be the "Crazy Dog Lady" cuz I would end up keeping ALL of them!


----------



## kelleykakes (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks! It's nice to get positive comments
Hank is pretty awesome... and I can only hope we find him a good home soon.... or we truly will end up the crazy dog people! 
I can tell you... walking three dogs is a challenge! I've got one dog that is fine on his own or off leash, but you put him on a leash and with the others and he forgets everything and ends up wound around everything. My right arm is sore from keeping him by my side


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

It sounds like you had better adopt another ACD so you have 4. I heard (well, I think I did!) that 4 is a nice even number for walking - 2 on each side. :wink:
So??


----------

